# Some questions about mice?



## bewerewolff (May 29, 2012)

My mice are going to be females. I have everything down about the care, now I'm just curious about details on behavior and such. 
Once they get used to their owner, are they affectionate? If so, how do they usually show affection?
Do they know themselves as an individual? A lot of animals don't.
Do they know their owner as an individual?
Do they give any sort of warning before they bite? (Sort of like how dogs will growl before biting.)
What is the best way for me to react when and if I get bit?
Also, in your opinion, what is the best, fairly inexpensive and commonly available mouse food? I had a mouse when I was 11 and I fed him Fiesta mouse blend and he got super fat so I don't think I want to feed the new mice that food...doesn't seem very healthy. Thanks!


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Personally, I care for rats, but I saw some similarities in there with the biting thing. My rat Kali rarely gives a warning when she nips, but it's not an aggressive nip so that's why. Usually if they hunch themselves in a corner or are asleep when you try to pick them up, they will bite you because they're scared.

I they do nip or bite, let out a high-pitched "Eep!" to let them know that it hurt. Sometimes they're only trying to find food or work out what this strange pink thing poking in their cage is


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If you get your mice from a reputable breeder that handles them regularly then you should have no biting issues at all, unless of course you've just eaten a piece of food and not washed your hands before handling them.
Many pet shop mice and rats are not handled if at all so for first time owners and because of how pet shops rats and mice are bred I wouldn't touch them with a barge poll!

Food wise I feed my mice a home made mix of budgie seeds and mixed millet seeds. then burns dog food,a few mealworms,porridge oats and pumpkin seeds. 

What sort of cage have you got for them?

I find my mice don't really bother with me they seem to prefer there own company and of there own kind. 
However it's a different story with my rats who show affection. 
I can't really say i have noticed affection from my two mice.
And to catch them I hurdle them into there house as there so quick to catch. Once in my hands they are calm and sit while I stroke them.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've only ever been bitten once and that was at the vets one time (He was not happy!) so i can't really comment on biting!

I feed mine a home made mix too. [email protected] rat muesli as the main mix then i add porridge oats, wild bird seed, branflakes/cornflakes, muesli and a couple meal worms and they get millet spray too. I have to echo what Blade says, Mice can become tame and show affection but many just like to go about doing their own things and they are fantastic to watch. I scoop them up in my hand (They don't really like it) But once out on the bed or playpen they're much calmer and happier


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mice rarely bite, they can be very people orientated if you give them enough attention and they are very self aware, they make friendships in the group and have preferances to who they spend their time with. Obviously pet shop or unhandled mice will take longer before they come round.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've only been beaten by mice when they've been in pain. One thing that can help if you were bit is to blow on them as a deterrent, main thing is not to return them to their cage straight after biting in case they learn to associate biting = getting what I want!


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the spelling error Crittery. I have visions of a gang of mice, clubbing you over the head!

I have a couple of naughty bucks that sometimes bite. I think they can smell the other mice on me and can sense a threat. As Crittery mentioned, blowing on them is usually enough to distract them and I also say "no" in a stern voice. Of all the mice I have kept, it's rare to find ones that bite though.

I've noticed that my mice have individual characters, some seem to crave my attention and others are quiet and more nervous.


----------



## bewerewolff (May 29, 2012)

I have a 55g tank for them. I chose a tank because I have a cat and I don't want my cat somehow getting into my room when I'm not home and clawing at my mice through cage bars. My cat is definitely a hunter; he attacked my rabbits the moment I introduced him to them. I have a mesh lid for ventilation and plan on keeping my window open during the day to promote good air flow in my room. As far as food goes I think I'm going to feed high quality block food to ensure my mice get all of the nutrition they need and I'll also buy a pre-mixed food and give them a little bit of that daily so they can forage.


----------

